Ask HN: Where do you find mentors online? - hoerzu
======
rcavezza
I recall thinking that I NEEDED a mentor at one point in my life.

Eventually, I started learning from people online by reading their stuff and
then learning from people I met offline. I never formally asked anyone to be
my mentor.

My guess is that you're looking for someone who you can formally ask to be
your mentor. I don't think that happens as much as you might think. It also
probably sounds weird to someone when they are asked to "be someone's mentor".

Take a listen to this podcast episode - it helped me form some thoughts on the
subject: [https://seekingwisdom.io/04-you-need-more-role-
models-a1fd02...](https://seekingwisdom.io/04-you-need-more-role-
models-a1fd029ceb2f#.rwtwn33lu)

>>You are the average of the people you surround yourself with. But everyone
is always on a mission to find a mentor. Why spend so much time and effort
finding someone that you’ll only learn from once a month or once a quarter?

>>Role models are the people that open up the possibilities in your life and
your career. We talk about why you need more role models on this episode of
Seeking Wisdom.

------
anilgulecha
This is largely an unsolved problem. I'd re-searched on this problem a month
ago, and best-case was to hang out at a niche forum for your domain, and reach
out to active/helpful members.

This is a good project idea.

